# how much does it cost to fix a blown subwoofer?



## Theodore4775

Please tell me about the cost. My subwoofer has turned off. but I don't know about it. that is what happened.


----------



## Da Wiz

Nobody can tell you how much it will cost. The problem could be a $2 fuse. Or it could be the entire amplifier power supply died and that might cost anywhere from $200 to $2000 depending on what subwoofer it is. There are probably 200 brands of subwoofers with each brand having 3 to 20 models of subwoofers and subwoofers have existed since the 1950s. Repairing an older subwoofer can be even MORE expensive because it is not easy to find parts.


----------



## Theodore4775

I was finding information about the cost in forums and other sources but I can't reach quick information about the cost to fit a blown subwoofer. when I search it on google then I found a website for quick information about it. I was happy at this time and thanked the owner of the website. because this site is designed especially for the subwoofer speakers guides.
if you are finding information about subwoofers, Check Subwoofers guides to get more information.


----------

